# Shop Construction



## abrace (Feb 7, 2016)

All,

              I have been building a new shop now for a year. It is 30x32 gambrel style, with a second floor that is 24x32. Down to internal wiring, exhaust fans, and vinyl siding. Most of the wiring is done. I will post some pics of it later, but right now I am still working in my attached garage

              Anyways, I purchased 2 Dayton Exhaust fans modem 1HLA7 to exhaust welding smoke, fumes, or just for ventilation. They use nice 1750RPM motors, 20" blades, and move about 3500CFM of air each. Should be good for my welding.

              They are shutter mount fans which doesn't work well in a 2x6 stick framed shop (seems to be meant more for steel buildings). They sell these wall sleeves (or wall collars) to allow them to work in deeper walls, but they are $210 from grainger or $160 from zoro. Link if you want to see what they look like: http://www.zoro.com/dayton-wall-collar-galv-steel-for-fan-dia-20-in-3fkf3/i/G1732455/?q=3fkf3. Ridiculous.

              Well I took to building my own. I am building them out of 18 gauge 304 stainless steel versus the galvanized collars that Zoro/Grainger carries.

              Never welded stainless steel before, so it was quite a learning experience. I am also not that great with sheet metal. However, they are coming out just fine. I made them adjustable from between 5" and 8" thickness, and with the stainless I shouldn't have to worry about them rusting.

              I used my Lincoln 140C small mig welder (perfect for sheet metal), Harris 308L stainless wire .023 wire, and Trimix  welding gas (90% He, 7.5%Ar, 2.5% CO2).


----------



## ch2co (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks pretty good! Congrats on the new shop. My vent is an old bathroom blower mounted in the window. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## brino (Feb 7, 2016)

Great Do It Yourself project!
well done.

I wish I had welding table ventilation.......presently I look at the thermometer and then put it off 'til I can weld outside again.....

-brino


----------

